# Мастеровой баян.



## andrey.moshta (16 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте, сколько сейчас может стоить такой баян,сделан с нуля ?


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Сен 2015)

Как инструмент, этот агрегат давно умер. Никто на ЭТОМ сегодня играть не будет и не сможет.
Тут на форуме- практикующие музыканты. Им рухлядь точно не интересна.
А как предмет для украшения прихожей, бани, сарая- этот "баян" кому-то и сгодится за 500 рублей.


----------



## zet10 (16 Сен 2015)

Инструмент оригинальный,возможно что он стоит денег...но!? Ребята,вы для чего выкладываете тут эти фото? Что б мы посмотрели ,что у него сломаны клавиши и сам он весь как "Скрипка Гваданини"?а еще Вы хотите какой то оценки...( ох уж,ну не продешевить бы,да и не плотить бы за информацию,я уж лучше тут размещу свой "товарец",авось на сайте дурак какой клюнет)..Ваше "добро", к сожалению не имеет ни какого отношения к инструментам которые стоят "ДЕНЕГ",это первое...второе,наверное Вы и Сами пытаетесь прицениться на тех же сайтах,ну и в третьих 500 руб он конечно не стоит,а вот тысяч 50 возможно! И в четвертых ,Все мало мальски грамотные люди в баяноаккордеоном искусстве должны знать,что минимальная цена классного баяна колеблется от полутора миллионов рублей!!Бесплатный  совет,не поддавайтесь на провокации перекупщиков,они у Вас купят его за "Дорма", восстановят,а потом перепродадут в ТРИДОРОГА сволочи!!а Вы лучше подождите,...уберите его подальше в чуланчик веть" хлеба не просит", а потом зато будет результат,уверяю!


----------



## sedovmika (17 Сен 2015)

andrey.moshta писал:


> Здравствуйте, сколько сейчас может стоить такой баян,сделан с нуля


Если не трудно, сфоткайте резонаторы, механизм левой и правой клавиатуры, несколько планок крупным планом. Если есть другой баян попробуйте сравнить звучание его и этого баяна. Есть вероятность что баян хороший, также как и вероятность халтуры. По фоткам, которыми вы дополните свой фоторепортаж, я могу дать очень приблизительную стоимость данной вещицы.


----------



## sedovmika (17 Сен 2015)

P.S.   Чтобы разъединить полукорпуса, достаточно отщелкнуть застежки со всех сторон. Если баян у Вас не на руках, попросите владельца сфоткать инструмент и выслать Вам фотки. Надеюсь что Вы человек серьёзный и должны понимать что по двум поверхностным фоткам невозможно оценить инструмент. Потрудитесь, если Вы заинтересованы в результате.


----------



## gte_33 (17 Сен 2015)

andrey.moshta писал:


> Здравствуйте, сколько сейчас может стоить такой баян,сделан с нуля ?


У меня остались кнопки. Могу вам подарить. Вроде похожи по цвету.


----------

